# What are the chances?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was approached recently by a person who manages a 'breeding association' in my region. He was inquiring about my interest in piranhas and was saying that if I bred them then I would have a guaranteed buyer through him... So that leads me to some questions of course!

If I went out and bought a small shoal of piranhas what are the chances that I would somehow achieve a male/female pairing out of my random selection? And is this based purely on luck?

Also - if I got my piranhas from different sources to make sure they're not all from the same brood, to diversify the bloodlines - what are the chances that the fish would kill each other?

And lastly - how many red bellies could I fit in a 90 gallon tank.

Thanks.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> And is this based purely on luck?


I'm pretty sure it would be based on luck since Piranha's are not sexually Dimorphic, meaning you can't determine the sex from the physical features of the fish.



> Also - if I got my piranhas from different sources to make sure they're not all from the same brood, to diversify the bloodlines - what are the chances that the fish would kill each other?


I don't think it would matter if they are from the same hatching or not. They can still breed anyways. As for them killing eachother I suggest keeping them well fed, that usually helps.



> And lastly - how many red bellies could I fit in a 90 gallon tank.


You could fit 4 in there comfortably, but 5 would be pushing it a little. It also depends on the dimensions of your tank. what are they?

Good Luck!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Dimensions are 48 by 18 by 20-something. I was thinking four might be pushing it since it's only a four foot tank.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

if you had a longer tank and not as wide you coulld get more in there, but good luck with it all


----------

